# How many movies do you have in your collection?



## phillihp23

I recently inventoried my movie collection and came up with a count of 432. So out of curiosity I decided to take a survey and see how many movies others have in there collection.

Please only one selection, the option that most closely applies to your collection. This survey is for DVD/Blu-ray movies. Don't include digital movies. Thanks


----------



## B- one

Our Bluray collection has just past our DVDs so we have 436 on bluray. I'm pretty sure one member has over 2000 blurays:bigsmile: can't wait to see some crazy numbers.


----------



## JBrax

I'm pretty sure I've surpassed 400 because many of these are box sets but my app counts all as one.


----------



## tonyvdb

Yup, 450 DVDs and Blurays. 
I know for a fact that several members are way over 1000


----------



## Mike Edwards

400 ish dvd's (haven't counted in a while

2571 blu-rays


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> 400 ish dvd's (haven't counted in a while 2571 blu-rays


Wow! That's a LOT of Blu's! What app do you use to keep inventory?


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> Wow! That's a LOT of Blu's! What app do you use to keep inventory?


I used to use DVD collector.. but I switched to DVD Profiler recently


----------



## JBrax

Ok, just curious if you used My Movies because that's what I'm using. I actually started repurchasing the same movies so I needed something to help me keep track.


----------



## JBrax

Maybe include how you store your movies. This is my rack and I've almost run out of room.


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> Maybe include how you store your movies. This is my rack and I've almost run out of room.


We use wooden wine boxes


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> We use wooden wine boxes


That's a good idea Brandon! That's also a LOT of wine!


----------



## B- one

JBrax said:


> That's a good idea Brandon! That's also a LOT of wine!


Free job perk, the boxes not the wine! The lucky part is we had a big party that used a lot of wine that came in perfect sized boxes.


----------



## snowmanick

I haven't counted lately, but the low to mid 800's between DVD's and Blu. That is titles not the number of discs (which I assume you were asking).

As for storage, I take a different approach. I don't care much for the cases, so I don't keep them. If I get a multi-format film (Blu/DVD etc) I just send the DVD in the case to my brother, same with if I replace a DVD with a Blu. Otherwise, if it is just the single format, I toss the case. I use DJ like boxes where all the movies are in sleeves. It keeps the physical size of the collection quite manageable. My house has a few built in cabinets that were originally supposed to house/hide a TV and audio equipment. As I never used it for such I converted the top half to a bar and installed pull out drawers in the cabinet where the audio equipment was supposed to go. So now I just open the cabinet, pull out one of the two drawers, and flip through the films which I sort alphabetically. All the films fit in three cases. I've had to buy additional sleeves a few times, but no big deal. Although, I may have to buy another case in the next year or so (whenever I hit ~1,000 I'm betting).

I checked out DVD Profiler and think I am going to use that going forward. My wife keeps wanting some kind of inventory and descriptions of the movies to be put together and this seems to be right up our alley. I can just have her flip through them on her iPhone then, way easier that a manual list. Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## Mike Edwards

A good database is key for a large collection


----------



## phillihp23

snowmanick said:


> I haven't counted lately, but the low to mid 800's between DVD's and Blu. That is titles not the number of discs (which I assume you were asking).


Yes, you are correct. I was referring to how many different movie titles are owned on blu-ray or dvd.


----------



## NBPk402

I sold my DVD collection last year of 1000 dvds... I am currently at 365 BluRays.


----------



## phillihp23

If there is a site administrator out there can you advise me how to update my poll options?
Are assist by updating it for me?
I would like to add the options of
1051-1550
1551-2000
2001-2500

I did not realize people would have that many in there collection


----------



## Ovation123

Don't have an exact count (somewhere between 1000 and 1100). I don't have a system to keep track of them (same with my 3000 or so books). I probably should, but despite the time saving in the future, I don't have the time to spare now to catalogue it all. Maybe as a retirement project. :laugh:


----------



## Savjac

I guess I should do a database, that would make things easier.
I have several locations for storage, from shelves to leather pack holders to more shelves and more shelves.
Probably 800+. Here is one location outside the man cave with the smallest number of discs that I may watch more than others.


----------



## phillihp23

Mike Edwards said:


> I used to use DVD collector.. but I switched to DVD Profiler recently


Mike, why the change of applications? On first look it appears that DVD Collector is more advanced pulling data from IMDb and a cleaner interface. Is there a particular reason you switched to DVD Profiler?
Just asking because I am looking for something more interface related than my current spreadsheet.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> Mike, why the change of applications? On first look it appears that DVD Collector is more advanced pulling data from IMDb and a cleaner interface. Is there a particular reason you switched to DVD Profiler?
> Just asking because I am looking for something more interface related than my current spreadsheet.


dvd collector USED to be able to pull from IMDB, DVDEmpire etc, but they changed that a year or so ago, now it's only their own database and it really stinks in comparison to profiler.


----------



## phillihp23

Mike Edwards said:


> dvd collector USED to be able to pull from IMDB, DVDEmpire etc, but they changed that a year or so ago, now it's only their own database and it really stinks in comparison to profiler.


Thanks for the quick reply. How is the actual interface on DVD Profiler....is it generic or does it have a modern look and interface..you know something you could scroll through nicely on a tablet.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. How is the actual interface on DVD Profiler....is it generic or does it have a modern look and interface..you know something you could scroll through nicely on a tablet.


dvd profiler has a very smooth interface. I like DVD collector a HAIR more because it was simpler, but profiler is just about as good a gui


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> dvd profiler has a very smooth interface. I like DVD collector a HAIR more because it was simpler, but profiler is just about as good a gui


Do you have any experience with the My Movies app and if so how does it compare to those other programs?


----------



## Mike Edwards

I tried the desktop program but it's was pretty sluggish. Not a good interface


----------



## tonyvdb

I use "movie manager" on my iPad, I like it quite a bit and it uses the barcode on the back of the movies and enters all the info automatically.


----------



## JBrax

Mike Edwards said:


> I tried the desktop program but it's was pretty sluggish. Not a good interface


I only use the app on my iPhone 5 if that makes a difference?


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> I use "movie manager" on my iPad, I like it quite a bit and it uses the barcode on the back of the movies and enters all the info automatically.


That is what I like about it but have no experience with any other programs.


----------



## Mike Edwards

JBrax said:


> I only use the app on my iPhone 5 if that makes a difference?


Dunno. I only use desktop programs


----------



## willis7469

I'm only around 300, but share with a few others so I buy less. I try only to buy reference stuff or movies that will get good mileage. 
Per this discussion(and a couple outside sources), I'm downloading DVD profiler to my iPhone 5 now.


----------



## Mike Edwards

here's most of my collection. 

this is my TV shows and Anime (blu-ray and DVD mixed) ... I have another shelf of DVD's but I'm too lazy to add that one in












these are my Blu-ray feature films


----------



## B- one

Mike Edwards said:


> here's most of my collection. this is my TV shows and Anime (blu-ray and DVD mixed) ... I have another shelf of DVD's but I'm too lazy to add that one in these are my Blu-ray feature films


Wowzers .


----------



## NBPk402

Mike Edwards said:


> here's most of my collection.
> 
> this is my TV shows and Anime (blu-ray and DVD mixed) ... I have another shelf of DVD's but I'm too lazy to add that one in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are my Blu-ray feature films


I am surprised you have room for a screen!


----------



## Mike Edwards

ellisr63 said:


> I am surprised you have room for a screen!


Lol. Different room


----------



## phillihp23

Mike Edwards said:


> dvd profiler has a very smooth interface. I like DVD collector a HAIR more because it was simpler, but profiler is just about as good a gui


The Android app for DVD Profiler was like $7. So I purchased it last night and proceeded to load up all my 400 plus movies by scanning the UPC. Works pretty smooth so far. Can't go wrong for $7. Thanks Mike :T
And the interface is pretty nice. The company website does not do the program justice if your trying to get an idea on the interface. The website seems outdated also, saying the last version of the software was in 2012 or something.


----------



## Mike Edwards

phillihp23 said:


> The Android app for DVD Profiler was like $7. So I purchased it last night and proceeded to load up all my 400 plus movies by scanning the UPC. Works pretty smooth so far. Can't go wrong for $7. Thanks Mike :T
> And the interface is pretty nice. The company website does not do the program justice if your trying to get an idea on the interface. The website seems outdated also, saying the last version of the software was in 2012 or something.


yeah, the website is always a bit lowq, but the forums are kept up to date. the Android app is actually very new and came out about a year or so ago. the nice thing about DVD profiler is that once you pay the fee you never have to pay again. you get all updates free for life, unlike DVD Collector which charged on every new version of the program (major revision that is. like going from version 5.xx to version 6.xx)


----------



## phillihp23

I find this interesting....The poll has 41 voters and 542 views ? From a marketing standpoint that seems odd. Maybe I set the poll up wrong.....I notice you can't vote on the poll from within the thread.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I'm close to 500 mark just in Blurays. In DvDs, I think I have close to 100 or so.


----------



## phillihp23

So in conclusion of the Poll:

64.50 % of those polled have between 1-350 DVD/Blu-Ray in their collection.
35.49 % of those polled have between 351-1050 DVD/Blu-Ray in their collection.

The single category which polled the highest was 51- 100 DVD /Blu-Ray in their collection, 15.32 % of those polled fell into this category.

The single category which polled the second highest was 851-1050 DVD/Blu-Ray in their collection, 12.10 % of those polled fell into this category.

Overall there seems to be three main categories of owners. In accordance with poll results, those with 1-100 (33.86%), those with 101-500 (35.48%) and those with 501-1050 (30.65%).


----------



## B- one

Looks like Mike is a 1%er?


----------



## Mike Edwards

B- one said:


> Looks like Mike is a 1%er?de03


You know it. Steak and shrimp cocktails every day along with martinis made from the tears of the working class


----------



## B- one

Mike Edwards said:


> You know it. Steak and shrimp cocktails every day along with martinis made from the tears of the working class


How about a nice bottle of wine as well:bigsmile:.


----------



## willis7469

Nothing like hanging with the upper crust!!!


----------



## typ44q

I have about 450 bluray movies and around 150 DVD's that I keep track of with My Movies app. It has saved me a few times from repurchasing a movie I already owned. 

I have been organizing my movie alphabetically but was wondering if anyone arranges them according to genre? I did this back when I had just DVD's but have switched to alphabetical for blu. 
Maybe I will start a new poll thread for this.


----------



## Mike Edwards

I used to do genre, but it got too hard to find a title that way. so alphabetical it is


----------

